# Looking for a tail-mount board



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm looking for plans/pictures of pheasant tail mounts. We have a few tails we want to mount, but dont know what size board we need. if you could give some pictures or plans it'd be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
David


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

My wife bought these light blue foam discs from Wal-mart and used thumb tacks to hold them on. We even kept the colored feathers off of the back put those on top of the tail feather so it looks like the back of a rooster. I'm sure there are other products out there designed specifically for this purpose, but they probably aren't as cheap.


----------

